# Dungeon or jail theme.



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Expanding into my Garage this year. The front yard has a cemetery, fortune teller and old fencing around it. I have a FCG in the window over the garage, a Jason Vorhees animatronic and other hand made ghouls standing in the yards. I made an electric chair and victim so I was thinking of making a dungeon theme in my garage. I have black plastic sheeting and stone wall drapery for the walls. I have a few chains from Spirit halloween and foam body parts. What else can I add with little to no cost?

Some ideas? Photos?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

stalks, I made chain with the gray pipe insulation cut instrips and ends glued together, if you can get scrap wood to make other tortuer implements also. that is what I am working on aswell, good luck


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

What are Stalks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scarry may have meant "stocks"?


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohhhhh Stocks.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to be able to keep an eye on all of your props and stuff?
Bigger is great, but you need to protect your goods too.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, safe hood, and most of this will be in the Garage, only open when I am there.


----------

